# VA tech shooting



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,266310,00.html


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

UNREAL


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

horrible. just horrible.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Uh oh....

The antis are already screaming more gun control...

Guns are already illegal on that campus so geez how did he have it in?

One armed civilian like in the Utah mall shooting would have ended this LONG before 21+ souls lost their lives.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats awful...called some old classmates to see if they were ok. Terrible just terrible.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

22 people are dead.. it's a terrible tragedy.

A little inappropriate to start with the politics and gun control debate here, so please don't turn this thread into that


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, yes this a terrible just pointing out how it could have been prevented.

Holy sh*t now they are reporting 32 people dead!!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Some people are so selfish..........

There is one less spot in hell now


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Damn....

20+ people dead, imagine that. 20+ families have lost a loved one


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

So far reports are of a roaming shooter armed simply with two 9mm handguns and plenty of mags. He killed 32+ students with simple arms cause students had no where to go and no way to fight back.

A terrifying thought...

Imagine if this had been 4-6 trained terrorists properly armed. Hundreds would have lost their lives.







College campuses are the softest targets in America today.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

So sad, why can´t this people just commit suicide in their own homes or something?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its a scary deal... and i agree with everything you say JD7, when i get home the first thing i am doing is applying for permit to carry a side arm... my heart goes out to the families, friends and students, and i can not describe with words the sympathy i feel...


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> The antis are already screaming more gun control...
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree, an armed student could have ended this quickly


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

32 confirmed dead. Shooter supposedly killed himself. Rumored to be looking for his girlfriend, shot the first guy in his bunk. Maybe first guy was with his girl or ex-gf, not sure. Then went out 2 hours later to the class looking for his girl and lined people up execution style asking if they knew where his girlfriend was, if they didnt know he would shoot them. (This info was received from Honda-Tech and people on the campus, also CNN and MSBC and Fox News)

20 something year old Asian Male with black coat or vest with more mags/clips on it. Two 9mm handguns were used.

Why did they stop the lockdown and not cancel classes for the day after the first murder? It sounds like from some people on campus that he locked the doors with chains and started shooting.

And guys keep the gun politics crap out of this thread.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

truly a tragedy.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

that myspace doesnt really show any pics of him and seems that he hasnt used in a while also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Holy f*ck...Im at work...dont even know what to say.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

My heart goes out to the familys of the departed..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

dam sucks....what is this world coming too.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Geis said:


> that myspace doesnt really show any pics of him and seems that he hasnt used in a while also.


Sorry removed that myspace page, actually it was from another shooter from another shooting months ago. Name of shooter has not yet been released.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, I saw this as it was unfolding on CNN.
Pure Bullshit man. To think, someone would shoot that many kids, going to college, to better there life.

That is a Tragedy


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> Yea, I saw this as it was unfolding on CNN.
> Pure Bullshit man. To think, someone would shoot that many kids, going to college, to better there life.
> 
> That is a Tragedy


no kidding apparently it was over his g/f or sumthing not yet clear on tha news they probly will have all tha details at 6pm on tha local news or cnn.....
so sad god be with the familys of the ones who lost there lives...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i just got home and this is the first im hearing about it







this is why im a firm believer in breeding control instead of gun control.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

The college that I go to has just previously in the past year put electronic security devices on all classroom doors. If you're not in class within the first 5 minutes, the teachers shut the doors and they remained locked unless somebody wants to leave. I think this should go into effect for most colleges. And I'm sure it will, just like all the metal detectors after Columbine


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

so sad over a gf 2 i agree kill urself and not others if u r that fucked up in ur head


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

coutl said:


> so sad over a gf 2 i agree kill urself and not others if u r that fucked up in ur head


What!

I think that person is f-ed up even if he wants to kill himself or others over a f-ing girl.
I've been deeply broken hearted in my life been never to a point to do something so idiotic.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

there are alot of wack jobs in this world


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

why don't people just OD, jump off a buildings, swallow a gun, hang themselves any more? goddamn attention whores.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

32 people?!? Wow...that's just insane. I don't know what to say.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> And guys keep the gun politics crap out of this thread.


QFT!

For God's sakes, the bodies are still warm! At least give it 24hrs.

Just tragic, amazing how one person can mentally slip like this and then end so many lives....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i still dont get how a woman could be the cause to waste so many lives, shes got to feel like a real winner for even being involved with this retard in the first place


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do we know if she was a victim? I guess he never got to her?

I agree... if she's alive, she's in a weird place right now (mentally)


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I blame the internet..........


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i blame marilyn mason lol j/k


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

damm but couldn't atleast couple of students get together and kill the shooter or something sucks..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> Do we know if she was a victim? I guess he never got to her?
> 
> I agree... if she's alive, she's in a weird place right now (mentally)


Rumors from students on VT that frequent HT or whose family members visit HT. (honda-tech) is that the kid shot people execution style. He would ask them if they knew where his girlfriend or this girl was, if they didn't know he would shoot them.

Fucked up that people are this fucked up. Don't know the whole story but you know theres probably more to it. Last week they even had bomb threats plus the shooting earlier this year with the escaped convict.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow so sad, to fear in schools now because so many fucked up people out there. all those families


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If anyone wants to see uploaded pics by students at VT http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/tags/41607

http://www.collegiatelabs.com/416/index.html


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

WoW were not even safe in our schools anymore...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

This is crazy.. Insane !!

Very sad to hear... I'm watching cnn.com ..very sad !


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope, whoevers idea it was to just send out an email warning students about the first gunfire attack, head will roll.....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

These officials have blood on their hands. They didnt even attempt to secure the campus after the first shooting. They obviously didnt know where the shooter went, and they let class go on without even posting officers in every building. I understand they may not have wanted to create mass chaos. The LEAST they should have done is put a perimeter around the entire campus. No one in or out. They should have secured every building on that campus. They could have called in officers from all over the area to help with this. They totally dropped the ball. Many decision makers are going to be in a LOT of trouble for this. They LET the worst shooting in US HISTORY occur, and they had officers ON CAMPUS at the time. This is just incomprehensible.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good post mori. 100% agreed.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

mori0174 said:


> These officials have blood on their hands. They didnt even attempt to secure the campus after the first shooting. They obviously didnt know where the shooter went, and they let class go on without even posting officers in every building. I understand they may not have wanted to create mass chaos. The LEAST they should have done is put a perimeter around the entire campus. No one in or out. They should have secured every building on that campus. They could have called in officers from all over the area to help with this. They totally dropped the ball. Many decision makers are going to be in a LOT of trouble for this. They LET the worst shooting in US HISTORY occur, and they had officers ON CAMPUS at the time. This is just incomprehensible.


X2, but then again they probably have never dealt with anything like this and got a total brain freeze when they heard gunshots.

What's up with all these "go out with a bang" idiots? So many of them are just emotionally disturbed but cannot pull themselves out of the idea then just went psycho. Is something wrong with our youths? Perhaps our school system?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

fucken murder/suicide. WHat a p*ssy way to go. Poor families.

Everybody get ready for the blame game.

We need more gun control.

We need more guns, so the shooter would have been shot right away.

Its evolution's fault, christian morals would have prevented this.

Its public schools fault.

Its the war in Iraq's fault.

Its bush's fault.

Its the liberals fault.

Its the conservatives fault.

Its the parents fault.

Its the internets fault.

Its the worlds fault.

ETc.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't understand why they don't just kill themselves and cut out the killing of other people whose lives aren't messed up and, in most cases, have nothing to do with the mess that is the shooters' lives. That is at least a billion times more selfish (per bullet!) than suicide alone. My heart would go out to the man if he killed himself alone, in a room far away from others. Instead, he went public, killed 30+ other people and then himself. Now I just hope he rots in Hell. Stuff like this resonates throughout all of America, and his suicide didn't have to.

For those of us in academia, it's unfortunately incidents like this that are finally going to get us better security. There are numerous safety and security issues on every campus--some of these are things that won't change due to campus culture, and I respect that to a point, but keeping our students safe needs to take more precedence than it has in the past.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I blame howard stern


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> These officials have blood on their hands. They didnt even attempt to secure the campus after the first shooting. They obviously didnt know where the shooter went, and they let class go on without even posting officers in every building. I understand they may not have wanted to create mass chaos. The LEAST they should have done is put a perimeter around the entire campus. No one in or out. They should have secured every building on that campus. They could have called in officers from all over the area to help with this. They totally dropped the ball. Many decision makers are going to be in a LOT of trouble for this. They LET the worst shooting in US HISTORY occur, and they had officers ON CAMPUS at the time. This is just incomprehensible.


Not trying to play devil's advocate because I think they should have cancelled everything and handled the situation better. But after talking with people who went and go to VT, they say even on 9/11 classes still went on that day and the next day. They had the campus on lockdown and supposedly got word he was captured or gone so they "unlockdown" the campus or whatever. Why? No clue, do I agree with it? No. They should have stopped everything and done a better sweep through campus. But they said there are over 100 university buildings on the campus alone, lots of hiding places.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

acestro said:


> Do we know if she was a victim? I guess he never got to her?
> 
> I agree... if she's alive, she's in a weird place right now (mentally)


Think of how this scumbags parents must feel. Their kid is (was) a totally pathetic piece of sh*t. Regrettably its too bad his mom didn't have an abortion.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it is just sad.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Apparently the shooter was a Chinese man on a student visa.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

That's society for ya....if people were more nice to each other and showed RESPECT then s**t like this would happen a lot less


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Quint said:


> That's society for ya....if people were more nice to each other and showed RESPECT then s**t like this would happen a lot less


Its not about being nice and showing respect.... some people are just crazy


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> Apparently the shooter was a Chinese man on a student visa.


Yes, very interesting. Wonder how he got the weapons? Would definately like to hear more about this guys history, i.e. what kind of training/ education he may have had in China. He apparently was fairly proficient with a weapon, that type of knowledge would be non-existent in the general Chinese populace.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> Apparently the shooter was a Chinese man on a student visa.


Yes, very interesting. Wonder how he got the weapons? Would definately like to hear more about this guys history, i.e. what kind of training/ education he may have had in China. He apparently was fairly proficient with a weapon, that type of knowledge would be non-existent in the general Chinese populace.
[/quote]

Actually, they're saying now that he was Korean.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

"They all look alike" haha. He was actually south korean w/ a student visa. His parents were legalized citizens. I also read he was a loner. Anyways, I dont think you can blame the school. Do you shut down the school until you find him? What if it takes 2 weeks? Too many if's to blame anybody but the shooter.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

They are saying a 76 year old Holocaust survivor was one of the victims.

How fucked up is that - to survive the nazis and live into the next century to die like this ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Quint said:


> That's society for ya....if people were more nice to each other and showed RESPECT then s**t like this would happen a lot less


Actually its exactly that mentality that causes this stuff. People these days are too sensitive and get all upset because they think they are not getting enough respect. That is bullshit. People seriously need to grow a pair.

Jewelz, Ill have to say that is one of the saddest parts of this tragedy.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Good post mori. 100% agreed.


I agree also. When 911 hit, our campus was shut down immediately. I can only imagine if there had been a shooting spree on campus. How many got shot at the 2nd incident?


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Gunman's name is Cho Seung-hui, a 23-year-old English major from South Korea. His name translates into "Beta Male" from what I gathered. He moved to the US under student visa in 1992 and was granted a green card a few years ago, but I still don't understand where he bought the guns and ammo if he was a loner.

Hopefully no ignorant assholes turn this into a racial thing because it totally isn't, more like a loner who just couldn't deal with a failed relationship(ya know, my-life-is-over-without-you kind of crap). He didn't specifically target anyone except his ex girlfriend and himself, everyone else were basically caught under the fury which was very tragic.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, in their defense, the first shooting did seem like an isolated domestic situation - 2 people in a dorm. Also, they had reasons to believe that he fled the campus.

A college campus as large as V-Tech is like a small town of 23,000 or some people. You don't normally shut down the whole town because of a couple of homicides.

But, perhaps I don't know all the details..


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

some crazy people in the world......in my local area my class mate was just killed in a drive by shooting by two kids that he use to hang out with.....now the V.A. Tech massacre.....R.I.P. to everyone who recently past away


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

An immigrant with a green card CAN buy guns from a gun store.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/world/the-in...6696821109.html

That guy got screwed. Thats why people thought he was chinese....poor guy.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I saw the list of names and one of the girls that was killed graduated from a neighboring high school of mine

This was absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Quint said:


> That's society for ya....if people were more nice to each other and showed RESPECT then s**t like this would happen a lot less


If this is the new fad then i should probably start carrying again


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> http://www.theage.com.au/news/world/the-in...6696821109.html
> 
> That guy got screwed. Thats why people thought he was chinese....poor guy.


WOW...



> "Coming out," his post said. "I am not the shooter. Through this experience, I have received numerous death threats, slanderous accusations, and my phone is out of charge from the barrage of calls. Local police have been notified of the situation."


Boy, the people who left death threats for this guy are geniuses, aren't they ? I understand they had mistaken him for the shooter - in which case, nothing like threatening to kill somebody who's already dead !


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Of course besides the victims and families, the guy in the above link must have been going through hell yesterday with everybody thinking he was the school shooter. Like he said, he was five for five; He was Asian, went to VT, lived in the dorm, just broke up with his girlfriend, and collects guns. What a coincidence.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

diddye said:


> http://www.theage.com.au/news/world/the-in...6696821109.html
> 
> That guy got screwed. Thats why people thought he was chinese....poor guy.


it wasnt that guy, but it was an asian man named Cho Seung-Hui


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Of course besides the victims and families, the guy in the above link must have been going through hell yesterday with everybody thinking he was the school shooter. Like he said, he was five for five; He was Asian, went to VT, lived in the dorm, just broke up with his girlfriend, and collects guns. What a coincidence.


The real shooter didn't even have a girlfriend or any friends and none of his neighbors knew him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> They are saying a 76 year old Holocaust survivor was one of the victims.
> 
> How fucked up is that - to survive the nazis and live into the next century to die like this ?


Wow.

I dont know why, but that really took me off guard when I read that.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

JERUSALEM (AP) - Liviu Librescu survived the Nazi Holocaust. He died trying to keep a gunman from shooting his students in a killing spree at Virginia Tech - a heroic feat later recounted in e-mails from students to his wife.

Librescu, an aeronautics engineer and teacher at the school for 20 years, saved the lives of several students by using his body to barricade a classroom door before he was gunned down in Monday's massacre, which coincided with Holocaust Remembrance Day. His son, Joe Librescu, told The Associated Press on Tuesday that his mother received e-mails from students shortly after learning of her husband's death.

"My father blocked the doorway with his body and asked the students to flee," Joe Librescu said in a telephone interview from his home outside of Tel Aviv. "Students started opening windows and jumping out."

whole article 
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/world/st...471&k=76943


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

acestro said:


> They are saying a 76 year old Holocaust survivor was one of the victims.
> 
> How fucked up is that - to survive the nazis and live into the next century to die like this ?


Wow.

I dont know why, but that really took me off guard when I read that.








[/quote]
Yes, I just heard this one the news. They said that not only was he killed, that he was a HERO! He held the door shut on one of the classrooms while his students were jumping out of the windows to escape the gunfire. Tragically he was killed in the end. Now that is indeed a hero.
















I also heard that the murderer (don't want to look up his name, and don't have enough respect to anyway), was an English major (which was already mentioned in this thread), and many of his papers were so graphic and disturbing that his professors advised him to seek help.
~Taylor~


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

diddye said:


> http://www.theage.com.au/news/world/the-in...6696821109.html
> 
> That guy got screwed. Thats why people thought he was chinese....poor guy.


"I am a firm believer that if Virginia Tech students were allowed to conceal carry, this situation could have ended sooner."

I agree. Ever try and go on a killing spree at a gun club? Wouldnt get very far, infact just aiming a gun at somebody will get a few m16's pointed at your face.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont think its a good idea for students to be allowed to carry guns to school. Think about it for a minute. Do you want 50 kids pullin out their handguns thinking they're rambo? How many would die then? School fights would commonly end in deaths. instead, they should just have more armed guards.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i was in NYC when this happened, and it was everywhere. it was weird going to times square for the first time and being shown this news.

As an engineering graduate, for some reason i feel a special bond to engineering students/graduates. In the late 80s a gunman shot and killed a bunch of women in a montreal engineering school too. f*cking society these days.

My heart goes out to all the families and students. Everyone must be strong in this time.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well, in their defense, the first shooting *did seem *like an isolated domestic situation - 2 people in a dorm. Also, they had *reasons to believe *that he fled the campus.
> 
> A college campus as large as V-Tech is like a small town of 23,000 or some people. You don't normally shut down the whole town because of a couple of homicides.
> 
> But, perhaps I don't know all the details..


Seemed like an isolated incident; reasons to believe he fled the campus. How often is there a murder in a dorm room? School should have been shut down until they could have identified who the shooter was and figured out his whereabouts. Sorry, but I went to a campus of 20,000, and if there had been a shooting in one of the dorms, I would have liked to have been notified so that I could go home.



> John Peach, Kent State police chief, said in situations where a gunman is in a residence hall, the buildings will go under lockdown


.



> Many were bewildered or angry that the campus had not been locked down after the first incident.
> *"I am outraged at what happened today on the Virginia Tech campus," wrote Huy That Ton, a member of the chemical engineering faculty, in an e-mail message. "Countless lives could have been saved if they had informed the student body of the first shooting. What was the security department thinking?!" *
> *Campus officials said they believed the first incident was confined to a single building and was essentially a domestic dispute, and had no idea that violence would erupt elsewhere*. The police said they still did not know if the two shootings were the work of the same gunman.
> *Asked why he didn't order a lockdown of the entire campus, Virginia Tech President Charles Steger noted that thousands of nonresident students were arriving for 8 a.m. classes, fanning out across the sprawling campus from their parking spots.
> "Where do you lock them down?" Steger asked.*


So, do something other than what you did! Jesus, I can't believe this sh*t.

http://www.azstarnet.com/news/178762


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

here is one of the "plays" that this asshole has written that many articles have referred to

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years...7071vtech1.html


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a couple coincidences:

1. i share the last name of the shooter.
2. i live in centreville for several years (his city of residence)
3. my cousin just graduated from va tech last year.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow hypehen, thats just nuts


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

it's very sad just to hear this. hope nothing on racial prejudice goes on, but my mom told me to watch out cuz it's currently starting to occur. i feel bad for all the families that have lost their loved ones and the community.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/17/vtech.sho...tims/index.html


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

after i read about the victims, so i can say is that one selfish person with two guys and a sick mind ended the loves of all of these great people.

at first i say this story has a tagic news story but it occurred to me that these 32 people are never coming back because one guy felt like murderering people and he had the access to do it.

are the remaining students going to sit in a classroom and receive a education? so time in the far future but it is will be tinted with saddness.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

joefish219 said:


> after i read about the victims, so i can say is that one selfish person with two guys and a sick mind ended the loves of all of these great people.
> 
> at first i say this story has a tagic news story but it occurred to me that these 32 people are never coming back because one guy felt like murderering people and he had the access to do it.
> 
> are the remaining students going to sit in a classroom and receive a education? so time in the far future but it is will be tinted with saddness.


no doubt, my condolences to all the family's and friends....such a sad tragedy.....im just taken for words


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What a sick bastard!!

Read his little "play"


----------



## HAYMAC (Mar 11, 2007)

thats crazy... they say its the worst in U.S history..really sad that some1 would do something like that!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that play he wrote was just crazy.

all i can say is WTF!?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

kilicar said:


> that play he wrote was just crazy.
> 
> all i can say is WTF!?


yea wtf mate? they just went pow pow and bang bang
so tony soprano was pissed at what occurred due to the fact that this was an unauthorized shooting
but donnie brasco was extremely elated at the fact that the police was able to find and exterminate the jews
And then donnie darko said hello to donnie brasco but donnie brasco was not happy. thereforce c= 26.
[/quote]
You're a f*cking idiot, go spam elsewhere, retard.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok now you get a WTF?!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

kilicar said:


> that play he wrote was just crazy.
> 
> all i can say is WTF!?


yea wtf mate? they just went pow pow and bang bang
so tony soprano was pissed at what occurred due to the fact that this was an unauthorized shooting
but donnie brasco was extremely elated at the fact that the police was able to find and exterminate the jews
And then donnie darko said hello to donnie brasco but donnie brasco was not happy. thereforce c= 26.
[/quote]
You're a f*cking idiot, go spam elsewhere, retard.
[/quote]
Well ok, so if c=26 what is the value of the derivative of x? If i'm the retard, then by responding back to me it makes you a ***
[/quote]
Well ok, here's a math and biology question. Your mom+ her brother=inbred =derivative of corrupted genetics.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't feed the troll.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

dont get off topic arguiung with that idiot, just really sad how some selfish loser can do that to all those people (families)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The other play that AOL obtained: http://news.aol.com/virginia-tech-shooting...417141309990001

http://news.aol.com/topnews/articles/_a/vi...S00010000000001

I didn't know that Nikki Giovanni was at Va. Tech...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

spinalremains said:


> that play he wrote was just crazy.
> 
> all i can say is WTF!?


yea wtf mate? they just went pow pow and bang bang
so tony soprano was pissed at what occurred due to the fact that this was an unauthorized shooting
but donnie brasco was extremely elated at the fact that the police was able to find and exterminate the jews
And then donnie darko said hello to donnie brasco but donnie brasco was not happy. thereforce c= 26.
[/quote]
You're a f*cking idiot, go spam elsewhere, retard.
[/quote]








a bit indelicate, but I see your point..his play doesnt make him a psycho, what he did made him a psycho. If anything he wrote was based off of what happened to him in real life, and his father was molesting and abusing him then his father should be held accountable and charged with the murder of every single person that died. Again gun control is not the answer, licensed breeding control is. If people are not going to be held liable and required to be licensed and certified to take on the responsibility it takes to raise a child, then at least start to hold the them accountable for raising mental psychopathic retards and turning them loose into society. Which in my book is the same thing as the parents pulling the trigger themselves. And I can understand why so many people would contest to this idea being that half the population who were already raised by idiots are probably raising a local retard near you.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier... but I was listening to the radio this morning and they mentioned that a classmate of Cho knew about some girl that Cho was very interested in that he met online through AIM... he went by the name "Question" - it just so happens that he stalked the girl... got her address and went to visit her. When he went to her door and said "I'm Question" she freaked out and pretty much broke his heart. From then on he became distracted and bitter.. and had hate against "rich kids, debauchery and charlatans" -- This may not mean much, but it gives some insight of why he went nuts. I do agree that his plays and letter were a bit disturbing. Kind of makes you wonder what makes people snap... I believe there is more to this story than that (ofcourse)... but it really makes you wonder why some people can't handle certain pressures in life. =/


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats nuts Hyphen and the guy is a Nut


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

that aol story is pretty weird, like i dont know what i can even say to things like that...i wish we could know whats going on inside people's brains on things like this


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier... but I was listening to the radio this morning and they mentioned that a classmate of Cho knew about some girl that Cho was very interested in that he met online through AIM... he went by the name "Question" - it just so happens that he stalked the girl... got her address and went to visit her. When he went to her door and said "I'm Question" she freaked out and pretty much broke his heart. From then on he became distracted and bitter.. and had hate against "rich kids, debauchery and charlatans" -- This may not mean much, but it gives some insight of why he went nuts. I do agree that his plays and letter were a bit disturbing. Kind of makes you wonder what makes people snap... I believe there is more to this story than that (ofcourse)... but it really makes you wonder why some people can't handle certain pressures in life. =/


I had a strange feeling that it was a failed pursuit of a girl that triggered part of his rage. A lot of the time these nut jobs look to a woman to solve all their problems, and when it goes south they snap.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> that aol story is pretty weird, like i dont know what i can even say to things like that...i wish we could know whats going on inside people's brains on things like this


Just getting a glimpse into his psyche scared the sh*t out of me...I'd rather not know much more than that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

New developments: He sent a package to NBC between fist and second shooting



> BLACKSBURG, Va. (AP) -- Between his first and second bursts of gunfire, the Virginia Tech gunman mailed a package to NBC News containing what authorities said were images of him brandishing weapons and a video of him delivering a diatribe about getting even with rich people.
> 
> "This may be a very new, critical component of this investigation. We're in the process right now of attempting to analyze and evaluate its worth," said Col. Steve Flaherty, superintendent of Virginia State Police. He gave no details on the material.
> 
> ...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

the last name is not uncommon. i'm south korean and so was the shooter, now people in college look at me or the other asians like how people looked at some muslims after 9/11. nothing has been said but you know how it is. my sister had to cancel her 25th birthday party because outta respect for those who lost their lives and a lot of her friends are asians and don't wanna go out in public for a while. also bad enough, my english class, a kid that looks like the shooter sits across from me, and the kid is quiet, doesn't say a word unless spoke too but i doubt he's some psycho.

what i think this is mainly about is a girl issue than him hating people because they grew up rich.

about carrying concealed guns in school, it might of ended the shooting sooner, but there would most likely be more individual smaller shootings because some college kids are hot headed and college students living on campus with guns at parties, it's just not a good mix.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

boxer said:


> about carrying concealed guns in school, it might of ended the shooting sooner, but there would most likely be more individual smaller shootings because some college kids are hot headed and college students living on campus with guns at parties, it's just not a good mix.


Amen. It's an emotional enough time and the first time for true experimentation for a lot of these young adults...and it's bad enough when "only" feelings are hurt and souls are crushed for the first time. Add to that legitimate academic rigor for the first time for many of these students and the skyrocketing stress levels and one can see why I, as a professor, feel a little concerned by the suggestion that students be allowed to have concealed weaponry in classroom settings. I feel a lot better knowing that I can get my students to work hard with the only consequence to me being dirty looks and being trashed on Facebook, Myspace and Rate-My-Professor rather than the alternative if an emotional student who is packing is somehow pushed to the brink by my course.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

In some states you only have to be 18 to carry concealed, most 21, and a couple you dont even need a permit.

While I agree that 18 is too young but a 21 year old is an adult and should be allowed to carry at school if they can carry at the movies, the mall, wal-mart, where ever.

The thing that worries me the most is that our enemies are watching. They saw how vulnerable a college campus is because its a gun free zone, actually they should just call it a free crime zone. I mean one person with little training and minimal weaponry managed to kill 32 people. Imagine what would happen if a terrorist group wanted to cause the most damage to the heart of America. What would they do? They would find a college campus with tens of thousands of unarmed civilians sometimes jammed in a large room with one maybe two exits 200 or 300 deep. They would have training and for sure some more deadly weapons. Thirty-two is a small number compared to what 4-6 well trained and well armed terrorists could do.

It should be illegal for any establishment to take away not only our right to bear arms, but more importantly a right to protect one self.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

has anybody posted the links to the guys suicide tapes the guy made yet?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no, ive tried to warth it but the link i found was broken.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> about carrying concealed guns in school, it might of ended the shooting sooner, but there would most likely be more individual smaller shootings because some college kids are hot headed and college students living on campus with guns at parties, it's just not a good mix.


Trust me, armed responsible students are already in college.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> about carrying concealed guns in school, it might of ended the shooting sooner, but there would most likely be more individual smaller shootings because some college kids are hot headed and college students living on campus with guns at parties, it's just not a good mix.


Amen. It's an emotional enough time and the first time for true experimentation for a lot of these young adults...and it's bad enough when "only" feelings are hurt and souls are crushed for the first time. Add to that legitimate academic rigor for the first time for many of these students and the skyrocketing stress levels and one can see why I, as a professor, feel a little concerned by the suggestion that students be allowed to have concealed weaponry in classroom settings. I feel a lot better knowing that I can get my students to work hard with the only consequence to me being dirty looks and being trashed on Facebook, Myspace and Rate-My-Professor rather than the alternative if an emotional student who is packing is somehow pushed to the brink by my course.
[/quote]
That was certainly a silly and poorly thought out response.
Trust me, if one of your students decided to shoot and kill you, he certainly wouldn't be worried about being thrown out of school for carrying a gun.
[/quote]

And that was an arrogant and demeaning response.

Actually, I have thought long and hard about this. The status quo does not eliminate all gun violence, because you're right about PREMEDITATED killings, but what about ones that are spur-of-the-moment and only occur because the unstable individual has a gun on hand? It's not like they actually do a decent check for instability...and you know that if concealed carry is allowed on campus, the parents of some unstable children will insist that their child carry a gun and will even buy it for them.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Where exactly is there a history of spur-of-the-moment killings involving concealed carry? I'm sure there may be one..........somewhere

Because I can certainly think of many cases where responsible concealed carry could have prevented or lessened the impact of these crazed individuals.

"children" would not be carrying, only adults.

I guess the question is, who and where do you trust a person to carry a gun?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

The whole situation is literally f*cked.
I saw the tapes on the news this morning talking about rich kids and all that bullsh*t.
Get a job u freiking loser, sell ur guns and buy the sh*t u want.
And those pics, posing with them 9s tsk tsk tsk.
Modeling gig got u down? cap ur homies!
the world is so messed up these days


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Flat out....the only person to blame is this psychotic piece of sh*t who pulled the trigger

However some responsibility falls with 
- the school 
- the teachers and students around him
- the failure of a background check to pick up his mental history 
- and also his family

I pray that this wackjob doesnt inspire other pissed off and deranged people to follow in his footsteps


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

flashover00 said:


> Flat out....the only person to blame is this psychotic piece of sh*t who pulled the trigger
> 
> However some responsibility falls with
> - the school
> ...


I would rate that the highest. Obviously his parents did a bad job raising him. Parents need to stop blaming the school, teachers, other students, etc. They need to take responsibility for raising their children.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Flat out....the only person to blame is this psychotic piece of sh*t who pulled the trigger
> 
> However some responsibility falls with
> - the school
> ...


I would rate that the highest. Obviously his parents did a bad job raising him. Parents need to stop blaming the school, teachers, other students, etc. They need to take responsibility for raising their children.
[/quote]

If professional psychologist's said he was no threat to others, how the f..k do you think his parents could figure out what was wrong with him! Did you know that the guys sister is perfectly normal and that she graduated from Princeton University with an economics degree and that she is pursuing a career as a State Department contractor working on the reconstruction of Iraq, so I do not think the parents lacked responsibility in raising him. He was just messed up in the head!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Novato said:


> Flat out....the only person to blame is this psychotic piece of sh*t who pulled the trigger
> 
> However some responsibility falls with
> - the school
> ...


I would rate that the highest. Obviously his parents did a bad job raising him. Parents need to stop blaming the school, teachers, other students, etc. They need to take responsibility for raising their children.
[/quote]

If professional psychologist's said he was no threat to others, how the f..k do you think his parents could figure out what was wrong with him! Did you know that the guys sister is perfectly normal and that she graduated from Princeton University with an economics degree and that she is pursuing a career as a State Department contractor working on the reconstruction of Iraq, so I do not think the parents lacked responsibility in raising him. He was just messed up in the head!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Did I know what his sister turned out to be? DO I CARE? No. His parents might have done a great job raising their daughter but they didn't do a good job raising their son obvioulsy. If he was messed up in the head, his parents should have seen that. People act differently to different stimulants and upbringings, the parents could have raised the kids the same way but the one way doesn't mean its right for both kids. I know my parents brought up each of us kids up a certain way and learned from each of the kids. They knew they had to change how to raise each kid, learn more about each kid, learn the wrongs and rights of parenting by experience.

Its great, they raised one good daughter and a serial killer. (sh*t reminds me of butterfly effect where the dad ends up beating the sh*t out of the son and leaving the daughter alone. Daughter becomes a perfect girl while the son ends up being a criminal)


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

^^ Good points.

Not to mention the kid was a hypocrital moron ....he blames rich people and his own sister went to princeton. Last time i checked, princeton was slightly out of of most peoples price range.

He wasnt homeless, begging for change in order to survive....Whats Va Tech cost per year?... what an idiot

And yes, i completely agree with you about the parents being responsible.
There was a time when the family was made to be held responsible for the actions of a family member...

.....to be honest with you, i wouldnt mind seeing his parents make a public national apology for the actions of their psychotic offspring.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i got to go with professor childog on this, think what hes trying to say is he'd probably feel a little uncomftable teaching a whole class that was packin :laugh:and it doesnt matter what the legal age is anyway, theres no reason or way any weapon should be "allowed" on school grounds.



flashover00 said:


> ^^ Good points.
> 
> Not to mention the kid was a hypocrital moron ....he blames rich people and his own sister went to princeton. Last time i checked, princeton was slightly out of of most peoples price range.
> 
> ...


id like to know what he meant about "rich people f*cking him" and what the whole "father molesting a kid" play was about, was he actually getting molested at one time or anouther or did he just have a fixation on all kinds of people f*cking him,







i dont know, crazy ass people today


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

An alternative would be to beef up campus police/security


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> An alternative would be to beef up campus police/security


That's what this lady thinks.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

^^

I don't get it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> An alternative would be to beef up campus police/security


agreed. And diddye said this as well.

obscure 'wheres the beef' lady reference.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

An even more one would be when she says "I found it" in a Prego commercial...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't get it


WHERES THE BEEF?










From the old wendy commercials.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't get it


WHERES THE BEEF?










From the old wendy commercials.
[/quote]

Oh sorry.. is that Dave Thomas's mom ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it's his sister.









anyhow...

back to the disturbing subject... dont view this if you dont want to see the disturbing words of a messed up suicidal/homicidal sociopathic kid.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

This kid was bullied and stuff at school, I've been bullied a little at school, so I can understand his rage and anger but in no way can I understand his actual plotting and taking the time to video tape his whole speech. 
There are gonna be some serious rethinks in school now I believe. Now instead of the popular jocks and cheerleader type being the alpha males it will be the geeks. He talked of a rebellion and for people to follow him, there must be so many young children out their with access to guns who feel the same rage and anger that he feels. I just really hope there aren't anymore school shootings.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good point Stuart. I've been on both sides of that and kids have always been cruel. I'm not sure what the best way to deal with it is, but we definitely know what one of the worst ways to deal with it is.









Honestly I think he was chemically and biologically "off". There may even be something as simple as a blood test (or complex as a CT scan) that can see when people are this far off the charts...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Good point Stuart. I've been on both sides of that and kids have always been cruel. I'm not sure what the best way to deal with it is










what happened to a good old fashion fist fight in the parking lot?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmm I understand, but there is the whole argument, if you are told you are likely to be a homicidal maniac then maybe you will grow up to be like one!? I think that if I had a scan/ blood test then it would probably come back as mental and a hazard. I think its environmental, its the people that tease you, why the tease and bully you, your teachers and family. I just hope that this incident has given bullies (whatever their age or social status) a reality check that theur teasing could lead to something very similar...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If Columbine didn't, I'm afraid this won't, either. I do like the idea that maybe they learn something from this and other incidents, but sadly, bullying isn't something that responds to reason.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> hmmm I understand, but there is the whole argument, if you are told you are likely to be a homicidal maniac then maybe you will grow up to be like one!? I think that if I had a scan/ blood test then it would probably come back as mental and a hazard. I think its environmental, its the people that tease you, why the tease and bully you, your teachers and family. I just hope that this incident has given bullies (whatever their age or social status) a reality check that theur teasing could lead to something very similar...


Why are we even talking about bullies ?

I saw interviews on TV with several of his former roommates... Noone bullied that guy.. he never even talked to anyone at school; just a few words here and there. It really doesn't sound like he was bullied or teased: he was just very anti-social and had major mental issues.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hmmm I understand, but there is the whole argument, if you are told you are likely to be a homicidal maniac then maybe you will grow up to be like one!? I think that if I had a scan/ blood test then it would probably come back as mental and a hazard. I think its environmental, its the people that tease you, why the tease and bully you, your teachers and family. I just hope that this incident has given bullies (whatever their age or social status) a reality check that theur teasing could lead to something very similar...


Why are we even talking about bullies ?

I saw interviews on TV with several of his former roommates... Noone bullied that guy.. he never even talked to anyone at school; just a few words here and there. It really doesn't sound like he was bullied or teased: he was just very anti-social and had major mental issues.
[/quote]

thats exactly what i have heard too. had nothing to do with bullies, this kid was just anti-social and had problems with himself


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://news.aol.com/topnews/articles/_a/vi...9990001?cid=842

To be fair, I don't think that they're saying bullying is the cause, but there apparently was some in his life at one point.


----------



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been following the coverage for hours a day. I have never been so hurt by a nationally felt tragedy as I was by this one. Yet I can't turn away. Perhaps it's because I recently graduated college. I cannot comprehend what kind of delusional world the shooter created in his mind to justify those actions. He was indeed picked on, however, it was in high school. Specifically, people made fun of the way he spoke. That is why throughout college there were many accounts where faculty and students addressed him and he wouldn't respond. Despite whatever debate goes on about seeing this coming, there was no way to forsee something like this. Everyone encounters people who don't fit the norm when it comes to their behavior. You simply can't institutionalize or arrest someone forever for creating an imaginary girlfriend, calling oneself "question mark," stalking two girls or writing bizarre stories. The bottom line is that if someone is determined to hurt human beings and taking one's own life in the process, there is little anyone can do to stop it from happening. How do you stop people who put no value on human life and don't fear dying themselves? I mourn for the victims' families and hurt for all the potential future generations that will not conceive from those unique individuals because ONE person could not solve an internal problem.

To the thirty-two









In death, the shooter got the attention he needed in life.

Let's retract that attention and honor those who were so painfully lost.

http://www.nytimes.com/ref/us/20070418_VICTIMS_GRAPHIC.html


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Who cares if he was bullied or not. If so, he should have had some self respect and grew some balls. We're talking about a colledge student here. Somebody who knows the difference between right and wrong. Not some kindergarden kid who might take vengeance on somebody picking on him. He WAS a lowlife piece of sh*t that never deserved the right to live. The only satisfaction I see with this whole thing is this scumbag is dead and not going to be fed with taxpayers dollars for the rest of his worthless, meaningless life.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I was an anti-bully growing up. I was the big nice guy and beat the sh*t out of the bullies.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Novato said:


> Flat out....the only person to blame is this psychotic piece of sh*t who pulled the trigger
> 
> However some responsibility falls with
> - the school
> ...


I would rate that the highest. Obviously his parents did a bad job raising him. Parents need to stop blaming the school, teachers, other students, etc. They need to take responsibility for raising their children.
[/quote]

If professional psychologist's said he was no threat to others, how the f..k do you think his parents could figure out what was wrong with him! Did you know that the guys sister is perfectly normal and that she graduated from Princeton University with an economics degree and that she is pursuing a career as a State Department contractor working on the reconstruction of Iraq, so I do not think the parents lacked responsibility in raising him. He was just messed up in the head!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Did I know what his sister turned out to be? DO I CARE? No. His parents might have done a great job raising their daughter but they didn't do a good job raising their son obvioulsy. If he was messed up in the head, his parents should have seen that. People act differently to different stimulants and upbringings, the parents could have raised the kids the same way but the one way doesn't mean its right for both kids. I know my parents brought up each of us kids up a certain way and learned from each of the kids. They knew they had to change how to raise each kid, learn more about each kid, learn the wrongs and rights of parenting by experience.

Its great, they raised one good daughter and a serial killer. (sh*t reminds me of butterfly effect where the dad ends up beating the sh*t out of the son and leaving the daughter alone. Daughter becomes a perfect girl while the son ends up being a criminal)
[/quote]

Like I said, HE was messed up in the head, it was not his parents fault!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

You reap what you sow.....stuff like this can often be avoided , theres always a reason for stuff like this.....Im not surprised in the least that things like this happen.

Its a cruel world and it was payback time.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Quint said:


> You reap what you sow.....stuff like this can often be avoided , theres always a reason for stuff like this.....Im not surprised in the least that things like this happen.
> 
> *Its a cruel world and it was payback time.*












yeah heres how it goes.

!hey im an idiot peopel pick one me some times" " im not rich " >" whine whine"

"now let me kill this 70 year old professor and these students attending his class"


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Quint said:


> You reap what you sow.....stuff like this can often be avoided , theres always a reason for stuff like this.....Im not surprised in the least that things like this happen.
> 
> Its a cruel world and it was payback time.


pffff if anyone is f*cking with you and your only options involves a gun, its probably because your a c*ck sucking f****t, grow some f*cking balls then come talk to me about payback.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quint said:


> You reap what you sow.....stuff like this can often be avoided , theres always a reason for stuff like this.....Im not surprised in the least that things like this happen.
> 
> Its a cruel world and it was payback time.


Justifying what the shooter did? Really?

I'm not thinking that anyone in shooting at VT actually bullied Mr. Cho into shooting them. But that's not even close to a legitimate excuse at all.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

quote : actually bullied

How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.

Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Quint said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


how can he possibly have randomly met all his bullies while he walked through the halls?
and did even the teachers bully him?

cmon stop making excuses for this pathetic human being.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

right there is no excuse for that piece of sh*t that never shoulda walked on u.s. soil.... i wish people didnt just pick on him they should beat the f*cker till he was paralyzed for the rest of his life! theres no reason to stand up for this man he is the biggest piece of sh*t that ever walked this earth and i hope they bring his body to where he came from cause i wouldnt want any of this guy dead or alive on our soil!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Quint said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


I dont get it, theres always anouther way, if anyones bullying anyone whats so hard about punching somebody in the head, if the other guy out weighs you, a few shots to the balls, ram the tip of your head into his nose, hell bite if you have to, win or lose he'll think twice about bullying you next time, why the f*ck are people so afraid to fight and so quick to pick up a gun. Everybody bleeds the same, if you got the balls to bring a weapon to school then why dont you have the balls to use your fists, i tell you what my kids ever get shot by some retard your gonna see a whole new kind of lunatic.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


I dont get it, theres always anouther way, if anyones bullying anyone whats so hard about punching somebody in the head, if the other guy out weighs you, a few shots to the balls, ram the tip of your head into his nose, hell bite if you have to, win or lose he'll think twice about bullying you next time, why the f*ck are people so afraid to fight and so quick to pick up a gun. Everybody bleeds the same, if you got the balls to bring a weapon to school then why dont you have the balls to use your fists, i tell you what my kids ever get shot by some retard your gonna see a whole new kind of lunatic.
[/quote]

Agreed. A gun won't make you a man, courage to fight without it will.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


I dont get it, theres always anouther way, if anyones bullying anyone whats so hard about punching somebody in the head, if the other guy out weighs you, a few shots to the balls, ram the tip of your head into his nose, hell bite if you have to, win or lose he'll think twice about bullying you next time, why the f*ck are people so afraid to fight and so quick to pick up a gun. Everybody bleeds the same, if you got the balls to bring a weapon to school then why dont you have the balls to use your fists, i tell you what my kids ever get shot by some retard your gonna see a whole new kind of lunatic.
[/quote]

Agreed. A gun won't make you a man, courage to fight without it will.
[/quote]
until you get the sh*t kicked out of you


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Good point Stuart. I've been on both sides of that and kids have always been cruel. I'm not sure what the best way to deal with it is










what happened to a good old fashion fist fight in the parking lot?
[/quote]

It went away when "emo-america" took over about 10yrs back. I can honestly say I'm afraid of my future with the "youngins" growing up these days


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


I dont get it, theres always anouther way, if anyones bullying anyone whats so hard about punching somebody in the head, if the other guy out weighs you, a few shots to the balls, ram the tip of your head into his nose, hell bite if you have to, win or lose he'll think twice about bullying you next time, why the f*ck are people so afraid to fight and so quick to pick up a gun. Everybody bleeds the same, if you got the balls to bring a weapon to school then why dont you have the balls to use your fists, i tell you what my kids ever get shot by some retard your gonna see a whole new kind of lunatic.
[/quote]

Agreed. A gun won't make you a man, courage to fight without it will.
[/quote]
until you get the sh*t kicked out of you :laugh:
[/quote]

Even so, you'll be more of a man for it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


I dont get it, theres always anouther way, if anyones bullying anyone whats so hard about punching somebody in the head, if the other guy out weighs you, a few shots to the balls, ram the tip of your head into his nose, hell bite if you have to, win or lose he'll think twice about bullying you next time, why the f*ck are people so afraid to fight and so quick to pick up a gun. Everybody bleeds the same, if you got the balls to bring a weapon to school then why dont you have the balls to use your fists, i tell you what my kids ever get shot by some retard your gonna see a whole new kind of lunatic.
[/quote]

Agreed. A gun won't make you a man, courage to fight without it will.
[/quote]
until you get the sh*t kicked out of you :laugh:
[/quote]

Even so, you'll be more of a man for it
[/quote]
or go and get a gun and the rest is history


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What I want to know is whatever happened to just killing yourself and only yourself when your life has gone down the tubes?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Liquid said:


> quote : actually bullied
> 
> How can you be so sure he wasn't bullied....he might very well have been cruely picked on.
> 
> Some people NEVER forget the bullying and feel they aren't heard.....sad way to end it but for some they see no other way.


how can he possibly have randomly met all his bullies while he walked through the halls?
and did even the teachers bully him?

cmon stop making excuses for this pathetic human being.
[/quote]

qft


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> What I want to know is whatever happened to just killing yourself and only yourself when your life has gone down the tubes?


f*** that! what ever happened to not being a p*ssy and toughing it out... EVERY GUY AND GIRL has ups and downs, gets dumped, has their heart broken sometime in their life, gets picked on, made fun of, kicked when you are down.... its how you react to all of those situations that defines who you are and builds character.... suicide is one of the most SELFISH, cowardly, and ridiculous things a person can do, you are turning a temporary pain you have, into a permanent pain for hundreds of people... in this case thousands, or tens of thousands... i have had several friends kill themselves or accidentally be killed, and the horror you place on family, siblings or friends when they find you hanging in your garage, or sprayed on a wall is horrendous and will scar for the rest of your life.... and probably send that person into years of therapy, or mental anguish... LET ALONE bringing your problems into 100s of other peoples lives by doing some sh*t like that... personally i hope that kid endures an eternal ass beating


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

toughing it out > suicide > mass murder/suicide

duh.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

SB420, I was trying to say something more along the lines of what ace pointed out in one quick inequality...of course, I would prefer people didn't kill themselves but, if they just absolutely "had to", then I would prefer that they kill only themselves than taking out a whole bunch of people as well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

acestro said:


> toughing it out > suicide > mass murder/suicide
> 
> duh.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> SB420, I was trying to say something more along the lines of what ace pointed out in one quick inequality...of course, I would prefer people didn't kill themselves but, if they just absolutely "had to", then I would prefer that they kill only themselves than taking out a whole bunch of people as well.


yeah, i got ya... i wasnt dissing but i was just wondering what happened to sackin up and not being a bich? :shrug:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Good point Stuart. I've been on both sides of that and kids have always been cruel. I'm not sure what the best way to deal with it is










what happened to a good old fashion fist fight in the parking lot?
[/quote]

did that :laugh: or inbetween classes, etc...

[/quote]

exactly







back then if you had a problem with somebody you caught them either in the latrine, the mess hall, inbetween periods, or the locker room, duke it out and eat a write up, either that or 3:30 at the park bich one on one







this sh*t scares the hell out of me nowadays because my kids know they better not start fights but if they get in one they better finish it, theres no way im having them back down. the teachers, princibles all know they can kiss my ass on that subject, i give a sh*t about thier rules, but god forbid when theyre in high school some retard ends up getting his feelings hurt and brings a gun into school.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

http://mydeathspace.com/article/2007/04/16..._April_16,_2007


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,267282,00.html

He was autistic


----------

